# Poor Man's Working Solar System



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I figured out that pic's say a thousand words, and when it comes to solar, especially for the newbie, they may prehaps say even more. Most of the new people to solar only see the "proffesional" installed system, which although works, costs about 50% more then what you can do it yourself. So, the link below will take you directly to the page on my web site where you can see how it works . Nadja 


http://www.southwestjewelryatitsbest.com/MySolarSystem.html


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

When you say poormans
, what is your investment?


nadja said:


> I figured out that pic's say a thousand words, and when it comes to solar, especially for the newbie, they may prehaps say even more. Most of the new people to solar only see the "proffesional" installed system, which although works, costs about 50% more then what you can do it yourself. So, the link below will take you directly to the page on my web site where you can see how it works . Nadja
> 
> 
> http://www.southwestjewelryatitsbest.com/MySolarSystem.html


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Well, I started with an 80 watt kyrocera panel which was $400.00 way back when. My Trojen T-105 batteries were about $40.00 back when and my first charge controller which is long burned out was about $30.00. I found a used Trace 1512 inverter for about 700.00 which have come way down.

What do I have in it now ? 14 kyrocera and/or mitisbishie 80 watt panels at $400.00 ea. 4 used kyrocera 125's at $225.00 ea , 4 Trace c-60's
at about 300.00 ea including the led covers, Trace factory refurbished 2515 for around 600./00 I also have a 2512 mod sine wave trace inverter (400.00) used as an emergancy back up, a trace c0-60 back up and I just recently found an outback mppt60 used and I will for now just keep if for a back up for 225.00 Total in my wind system which I did all the labor myself, right around $3,000.00. But already wired and creat'ed for a second one, in that cost. But I did it one piece at a time. I also have a couple of more panels that I found new , store going out of bus. for 300.00 for the pair. Amophores panels. Ok but not good.


----------

